
A Look at Dating Age Range Preferences by Analyzing OKCupid Data - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2016/05/okc-age-range/
======
floatalong
Upvoted, but I can't say I feel good about how the data became public
(obviously not your doing!). What's done is done.

Otherwise, great article. I sorta wish you had more to work with to get better
accuracy, especially for Texas, but also to compare urban vs rural
geographies.

~~~
minimaxir
I removed the article coincidentally right after you made the comment.

